# 2003 250 Honda Recon Plow set up



## RickL1700 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just set up a plow on my 250 2 wheel drive quad. I don't plan on using chains on the tires, and I am mostly planning on doing drives and sidewalks. I do have a small church I am plowing for also. I am going to post pics of the process i have been through while modifying the plow to be stronger and reinforced. I added fog lights to the front, a 3,000 pound electric winch, a flasher with on off switch for tail light so I can have a rear flasher or solid light. I have a hand lift on the plow and see no need to use the winch to raise and lower the plow. Notice the angle iron I used to stiffen the plow mount, I painted everything today so it looks better. I also have a 1969 Wheel Horse lawn tractor with plow. So I've never plowed with a 2wd quad how do they do? Any experiences or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you did alright! Add some weight to the front and back (more on the back) and get rid of the cable and replace with a ten foot length of strap and you'll do fine I think. I also think it wise to shy away from the chains although you might want to have a pair on hand just in case of heavier stuff since you have two wheel drive.

Good work!


----------



## RickL1700 (Dec 10, 2011)

Winch cable or what cable r u talking about? Thanks I'll mount the winch tomorrow and put the pics of the finished product on here


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

Winch cable. Replace with a flat strap as if you don't, it will wear out PDQ from rubbing on itself as it goes up and down repeatedly. After a few hours use it will look like it's a year old with broken wires at the working end.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107264


----------



## RickL1700 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh I'm not using the winch for the Plow tho.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Id hook up the winch for lifting the blade up/down. 

with the handle lift your either up or down.

with a winch if you have 8" of blade lift you can set the blade at 4" and plow off the top layer of snow and when you spin out you can lift the blade the extra 4" and back away from the pile to get another run at it. 

Put weight on the rear rack your only 2WD you need all the traction you can get.

Id think chains as well if you don't due alot of tire sping you wont leave marks. Its a fine line to walk though when running chains and if you or your customer's are picky about not leaving marks on pavment then your better off without them. though you'll push about 30% more with chains then without.

what is the avg amount of snow your gonna be pushing?
if all you ever get is 4" you'll be Ok with your setup. if your gonna get some 6" plus snow falls you'll be wanting more traction and pushing power real soon.

good luck and nice looking setup so far.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

is your plow just bolted up to the front rack? is there any support behind your bracket?

if you click on the winter plowing saga link in my sig and then page 27 you find some Pics of my front mounted desgin and also you can c how's its braced back to the front Bash plate gaurd cross bar to provide strength when there's force pushing back against the front of the ATV.


----------



## RickL1700 (Dec 10, 2011)

Its bolted on top I have angle iron behind the rack. On bottom I put a piece that will keep the plow from bending back. My dad has been helping me and the Guy we bought it from only had two 1/4" bolts holding the plow to the rack and he said he plowed his driveway like that for 3 years so the support we added will be more than sufficient for oho snow


----------



## RickL1700 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sublime I didn't notice ur first post. If I need to get the blade up that high I can always use the winch if I need it. I would like to get some chains for the tires. I will post the pics of how and where it is bolted up I think I'll have to delete my other pics to add more cause its a 5 pic limit i guess?


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

RickL1700;1377916 said:


> Oh I'm not using the winch for the Plow tho.


My bad. Saw the pic of the winch and your commenting on it so thought ........

Sublime, great advice!:waving:


----------

